# How many smokers?



## JC in GB (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 28, 2019)

LOL, mine only says do we have enough room on the deck. So far we always find enough room.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 28, 2019)

I saw a pic on Facebook a couple times , it was a room full of hundreds of roses and a woman. Caption was “Looks like my husband night another smoker” LOL


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2019)

Can always add on to the deck!

Ryan


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 28, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Can always add on to the deck!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, oh I have


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 28, 2019)

Wife unit has supported the smoking.  Surprising as she has the thin blue line on her taste for smoked versus grilled (on charcoal).
Equipment stands on the driveway.  I do need to expand the driveway into a patio apron for relief from the evening sun


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 28, 2019)

I have two, with a third on the way, and a Weber grill, and a propane grill


----------



## eddiememphis (Dec 28, 2019)

I did a home inspection earlier this month and was explaining to the girl about water as a byproduct of combustion with natural gas and how it can rust out the burner in her ancient furnace. 

I said, "Like how the burner in your grill always falls apart". She said she has no idea what I am talking about. Asked how many grills I have. "Um... I'm down to eight."

Got a text from her yesterday. We're going out Tuesday.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 29, 2019)

Triple LIKE it!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 4, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> _Can always add on to the deck!
> Ryan_
> 
> Ryan, oh I have


LOL, so have I!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 4, 2020)

eddiememphis said:


> She ...asked how many grills I have. "Um... I'm down to eight."
> 
> Got a text from her yesterday. We're going out Tuesday.


You sweet talker, you.


----------

